# How necessary is an awning?



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Our new (to us) Autoroller 600 has no awning fitted - looked them up on MHF and it's a fair chunk of money to fit one  

Since we intend to stay within the UK because of our dogs (inc a Guide Dog pup) I don't imagine we'll need it as a sunshade :roll: 

How useful would it be? Is it worth the extra spend? 

Any advice welcomed


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We have one fitted to our MH and I guess we've used it about a dozen times in the past 18 months. We also have a drive away awning - and that's only been used 4 times. However, when we've needed the drive away awning it was excellent! It was particularly useful in wet weather as a area for drying off our hairy, wet dog before allowing entry to our MH 

You could always not buy one and then see how often you regret not having one? That will soon tell you whether it's worth the extra expense.
Bill


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

muggers said:


> Since we intend to stay within the UK because of our dogs (inc a Guide Dog pup) I don't imagine we'll need it as a sunshade :roll:


When you are parked in full sun in the Uk, I think you will wish you had one to provide some shade, also it helps keep that side of the van cool. For us a must especially for the dog.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Its a question often asked. plan that you will use it one in 8-10 times you go away.

They are good for doggies as burneyin says though. On the flip side if its windy you have to tie the whole thing down with straps.

Its nice to have one but not absolutely essential.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was really pleased our unit came with a 4.5m Fiamma unit fitted to it.

But, I reckon we've used it only a couple of times, and each one of them was when it was raining and we sheltered under it to enable us to dry the 2 dogs off before they got back indoors.

I will use it more next year, I promise, maybe, :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ours came fitted to the van, which is now nearly 2 years old.

We have used it about 6 times only . . . BUT I have to say we were glad of it on those occasions.

As Phill says, they are very susceptible to wind, and having by now watched three get blown up and over the top of the van, doing quite a bit of damage, we never leave ours out overnight or if we leave the van for more than a few minutes. This can be a bit of a pain, and is why it gets used so infrequently.

You pays yer money . . . but I think I would leave yours in your wallet until you find (more than once) that you really wished you had one.

I'm not inclined to cure problems until they occur. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

One of the reasons we've gone for a bigger van is to do away with the need for the drive-away awning we HAD to use for the Duetto. I nearly took off last year at Deeside when we were trying to pack up to go home in the teeth of a gale.  And not getting any younger :wink:

But yes, now you mention wet smelly dogs...

I think we'll take Bill's advice and see how we go. It's not like it can't be fitted later.

One thing we *do* need is a reversing camera so that's probably expensive enough for now...


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Coming over from caravans, the awning was initially one of the biggest misses for me. 
It was an extension to escape the mayhem, especially if the weather was on the cool side, as the 3 ladies in my life wouldn't suffer to sit out in the cold  

Our MH has a wind out canopy fitted, which on occasions is a godsend when the sun eventually makes it out, or when we're abroad.

It gets a lot of use in the UK too, but mainly to keep the rain off the table and chairs, rather than putting them away every night, or evry time a shower looms. I'm often seen sheltering under the edge of the canopy, with the Cadac simmering away too.

It is very prone to windy conditions and we've purchased stiffeners, peg down plates for the feet and storm straps, but it still gets wound in if we're going out for the day, or if the night is forecast for anything other than calm.

Would I have bought one as an after-fit, if the MH didn't already have one fitted ?.... 

Probably not !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

May not be relevant to OP's Q, but my other-half elects (voluntarily) to smoke outside, so that is another reason to have one.

Geoff


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have one on our camper.
When travelling round Scotland for 3 weeks we didn't use it at all.
Always on the move.

However when we stayed in Pembrokeshire for 4 weeks
We put it up and it stayed up for the 44 weeks except for 2 days when high winds were forecast.

We came from a caravan and to be honest it's brilliant.

If we ever bought a van without one .

We would definately fiit one.

Kev and Sue
xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ours was fitted as standard.

We do not use it very often.

When we do we wind it in at night time just in case a gale blows up.

We did have one that threaded along the awning rail on a caravan.
When installed it stayed in place just as the fully fitted fiamma etc.
http://eastruntoncaravanstorage.com/for_sale.html 
scroll down to Omnistore 260.
Ever thought of a light weight cost effective gazeebo as an alternative.

Dave p

http://www.hitch-n-pitch.co.uk/acatalog/Gazeebos__Sun_Shades_and_More.html
oops even outdoorbits do them.
http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-caravanstore-awning-190cm-p-1026.html


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Our previous van had an awning fitted when purchased, but it was rarely used. 

Our new van acquired last year didn't have one and we're not planning on getting one. 

It's surprising how much shade from the sun is created by a coach-built motorhome, even in the middle of the day. We had no problems in the South of France during the summer and it was extremely hot at times.

I can see there are some advantages, but on balance we've taken the view it's one less thing to worry about. Not just because of unpredictable strong winds, but also the risk of clobbering it when driving or maneuvering. Could certainly do some damage to the side of the van. And also managing without is one less point of potential water ingress where it would be fitted. 

As an aside, we were on a large rally in the South of France, having a communal meal together on a perfectly warm sunny evening. All of a sudden a storm blew in from nowhere, the heavens opened and an instant gale was whistling through the site. There was complete panic and mayhem as folk dashed back to their vans to try to get their awnings put away before they were wrecked.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

When we got our van in Aug 2008 I was gung-ho to implement improvements ie a sat dish and a fitted awning.

Having seen the quality and availability of Freeview in UK , I've abandoned the sat dish ambitions.

With time , reading members opinions and seeing their shortcomings I've also abandoned the fitted awning ambitions.
The van came with a 2.6 m awning track and the purchase of a relatively inexpensive porch awning ( £110 approx) is just perfect - it goes up in about an hour and stays up in all weathers and with addition of flooring and draught skirt is perfect in hot weather or during winter camping.

I think awning space is a big plus for your motorhome especially if its like ours ie a French design - great for travelling and eating but with shortcomings when it comes to lounging space.

Harry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We removed ours last year to save 25Kgs of weight for our Norway trip.
Haven't got round to refitting it yet as we never did seem to use it.
If the sun is hot on the door side of the MH we sit round the other side, or at the back :wink: 

I really must put it back on :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If we are talking about the wind out awning we use ours whenever practicable both as a sunshade and rain shelter. Always use the tie down even if weather perfectly calm

Brilliant to hang wet coats to drip and allows BBQ when wet

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can we just clarify what an awining is?

As i understand it an awning is one of those tent things tuggers are fond of that are usually as big as the van and take half a day to erect and just as long to put back again.

A sunshade or canopy is the roll out thing that you use thet wind out handle for and it stands on two legs, takes 20 seconds.

We have the later and it is used very rarely. Usually around mid day when the van offers no shade from the heat of the sun.

If your talking about the former tent thing then I would see if you miss it then decide.

Anything that slows down the process of handbrake on beer open cannot be a good thing.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry ours is an omnistor wind out 4.5 Awning


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been motorhoming now for just over four years, around the UK, and am now on my third vehicle. However, I would say that in all that time, whilst each and every one of my vehicles has been fitted with an awning, I would say I have used it probably half a dozen times. Your question as to whether you should buy one, in my opinion would be No. See how you get on without one first and if you feel that it is must, then yes, get one fitted. How about looking at insurance companies dealers who have "written off" motorhomes, following accidents, you may find a good second hand one. Just a thought.

Jenny


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

If you do mean the wind out canopy then we have had our MH for two years now and have never even wound it out.

We did consider winding it out recently to make sure that it had not rotted away :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Anything that slows down the process of handbrake on beer open cannot be a good thing.


You going for the Motorhomer of the Year award Barry?

You would get my vote with advice like that. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Joking aside, I do sometimes wonder why people buy a motorhome when most of their holidays consist of a week or more at a time parked on the same spot.

Each to his own of course (_and long may it remain so :wink: _) but to my way of thinking these folk would be better off with a caravan. Spending several hours putting up a small marquee is probably worthwhile if you stay put for a week or more, but that ain't motorhoming to me! :roll:

The huge advantage of a motorhome is epitomised in Barry's tongue in cheek (if it was?? :wink: ) comment. The flexibility to stop and start off again with a minimum of fuss and bother, fully self contained, and rarely staying in one place for more than three nights.

I would suggest the OP uses this as a fairly significant criterion in deciding if he needs an awning - or even a wind-out sunshade? :wink:

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wouldn't have fitted free if someone offered me one, like Zebedee says we rarely stay in one place long enough, just bought another used MH and i particualarly sourced one without an awning.

Feel they are more trouble than they are worth, putting up/taking down, winds, faults etc.

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well we do move around a bit Dave. Currently coming up nearly five months on this trip and despite staying a week once in one place and four days in a few others our average stay in one spot is still 2 point something nights.

In all that time I have never thought " ooh I wish we had a big tent outside" so we could double our space. Mrs D might have wished I head a separate tent in the last country we were in, don't know you would have to ask her but they are not for us. Id just break it anyway.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the wind-out 'thingy' - awning, canopy, whatever - don't use it for weekends as we usually drive about, but went to Holland with kids and used MH as a mothership, so thing stayed out all week - kept chairs and tables dry, gave us something to hang the Bunting on - the Germans had Fairy lights, which we couldn't let go unanswered. I did refrain from putting up the flagpole though


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We use our wind-out awning regularly - as a sun shade when in France and sometimes in the UK. Nearly all the time in the UK when sitting outside in the evening enjoying my malt/cognac and cigar, as it stops the damp dew descending. Sometimes in the UK for sudden rain when we have the tables and chairs set up. Despite having used support pegs and tie down straps, would never leave it out unattended or overnight in case of wind.

Takes less than a minute to wind out or in so hardly stops us being mobile . :roll:


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

We must be in the minority then Roger ?

As i use the wind out awning every time we are out, majority wild camps, and only stay 12-14 hours or so,, 

Would not be without it,, 
try eating ice creams in the desert without one


----------



## potatoes (Oct 25, 2011)

*how necessary is an awning?*

we find that with an awning it gives you a defined space outside the van when on busy sites.The awning is in all honesty more useful in rainy conditions and we have a plug in bbq point and do all our cooking outside the van to prevent smells etc.However, the best thing is to sit under the shade of your awning with a nice cold tinny on a lovely sunny day.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

As you will have noticed by the replies so far a lot depends on how you use your motorhome. We have found our wind out handy on sunny days sat outside with a drink and a cool breeze,-------- lovely, or somewhere dry to repair the kayak-----useful.

Talking about how you use your motorhome, as you say Zebedee,
"each one to their own" not everyone wants to spend their time touring from one village to another, packed like sardines in car parks and Aires, We like to look for nice beaches, to swim in the sea or look for nice walks. If we find a lovely spot we may stay for a few days or even a week but we prefer a motorhome to a caravan because its so much more relaxing to drive and so handy when we stop somewhere nice even if its raining, make a brew have lunch look at the view,----beautiful.

Was a "tugger" for years started early eighties in Germany and it was great for the kids with a big awning but a lot of work thats why we find the wind out canopy handy now.

Good luck

Ray


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I think the beauty of a motorhome is that you can be so flexible and if you want to use it like a caravan sometimes, then you can but when you fancy being a roving free spirit, then the world is your oyster and you have the means to take off and simply just follow the road.  

If you fancy a wild camping, touring around being totally free kind of trip where you stay maybe only 1 or 2 nights before you move on, then that's when a motorhome really comes into it's own and if you have a wind out awning fitted to your van, then obviously you dont choose to use it during such trips - you just leave your wind out awning safely wound in and you just make life on tour as simple and as uncomplicated as you desire. However, if you decide to attend a rally, a meet, a motorhome show or stay on a campsite etc and you wish to stay put for a few days or more, then of course you can then wind out your awning, get out your chairs, tables and bbq's etc and hey presto you have a lovely little outdoor shaded seating area where you can dine out and relax in the sun with a good book or friends (weather permitting.) If it rains you can leave your bikes, chairs and tables etc under the canopy with no immediate need to rush out into the 'tempest' to put everything away.  

We purchased a set of Lilypad leisure windblockers which are nets that you attach to your awning and we have found them excellent to keep out the draughts. When they are attached to our wind out awning, it certainly turns our awning into a very welcome and cosy little annexe. They literally take only a matter of minutes to put up or take down again and you can store a full set of windblockers in a carrier bag and because they weigh next to nothing they are easy to store away.

I would miss our wind out awning if we didn't have one and we honestly do make full use of ours both in the summer and the winter and basically, to my way of thinking - it's really nice to have that option.

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

IMHO a total waste of time, money and payload.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> IMHO a total waste of time, money and payload.


In your opinion they are a waste of money, time and payload Kev but for someone else they will be a very welcome accessory! We are all different with differing needs and preferences but as long as we are all happy with our choices then that's all that matters in the end isn't it? We can't and don't all think the same way!

How many times do you read posts on here scoffing at others for towing a car behind their mh, installing a satelite dish, having a telly, buying a Fiat, fixed beds, owning and loving dogs, wildcamping v staying on campsites, owning a genny, travelling abroad, using a microwave etc etc etc? The list is flipping endless! Personally, I never quite get why so many people care quite so much about what others do, prefer or have and it always baffles me why they think that their way is the only way? I just think its up to them what they do! Like I say we are all individuals and in my opinion there are no right or wrong ways when it comes to enjoying your motorhome! Well .....not in my eyes anyway! 

Sue


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We have used ours three times in five years' that's how much we need ours.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Sun Awning*

I've found that when touring abroad the awning (Sun Shade) is used fairly regularly and I can remember a few days stop over two years ago by Honfleur when it would have been impossible to sit outside without it.
That said the motorhome we have is large enough for two and if I only stayed in the UK I might think twice about having one! Then go ahead and have one fitted!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Yeah we were in France last year in June/July and gawd knows how we'd have coped without shade? It was stifling heat inside the van so sitting outside under the awning was a very welcome relief. We cooked and dined outside the whole time and as my hubby doesn't cope too well in direct sunlight; our awning is a must during hot sunny weather.

I agree if there's only 2 of you in a large van you don't actually need one for extra space etc but being able to sit outside in the lovely fresh air and drink in your surroundings during hot sunny spells is a real delight and pleasure and thats when an awning really proves to be an asset for most users.

Ooh - all this sunny weather talk makes me want to jump in our MH right now and head off to the continent for the winter! 

Sue


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If your not going to sit out, and use the shade that it provides, or the protection from any spots of rain, then you don't need one.

Personally I come from a camping background, where you sit outside a lot, so ours gets used a lot.

Must say though, if its windy, tie it down, if its windy as your going to bed, put it away, you get a better nights sleep.

Steve

EDIT: Grammer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO a total waste of time, money and payload.
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: Who rattled your cage Sue.

As you say "in your opinion" I replied with my opinion, & last time I checked I am still entitled to that, and unlike some on here it's the only one I have.

Muggers asked "How useful would it be? Is it worth the extra spend?"

I certainly didn't "scoff" and I never said that it was the "only way" others are fully entitled to their own view and I wouldn't wish to pour scorn on them, but in my view they really are one of the biggest waste of money and payload there is, now couple it with a safari room and that's a different animal and I can see the sense in that, but not for us, again IMHO it would be an even bigger waste of time, money, and payload as it would never be used.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Whoah ...... I wasn't saying YOU scoffed Kev I was just trying to emphasise that we all have differeing opinions and what suits one doesnt neccesarily suit another and vice versa. I meant nothing personal towards you I promise you and I honestly wasn't rattled, I was purely just responding to the post you had submitted after mine.

Yes of course you are perfectly entitled to answer the OP with your findings and opinions, just as we all are and I was simply trying to give my particular view. I think perhaps you may have taken my post slightly the wrong way but I sincerely apologise if it looked like I was having a pop at you! 

No I just meant that often you read posts on here from members that DO tend to scoff, ridicule and question why someone has or does something and it really does baffle me why some people do this, as personally I think it's up to each person what, how or why they do whatever it is that they choose to do. :?

Any road up - please forgive me if my post came across as an attack on you but truly, truly, truly that was not how I felt at all. 

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Come on Sue it would be pretty boring if these rants didnt start. 

Most people on here like a good scrap / debate and some of them are quite funny.

Im at a bit of loose end today so might start a campsite vs aires or wilding scrap (sorry debate) later as everyone knows campsites are for tuggers!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

muggers said:


> One thing we *do* need is a reversing camera so that's probably expensive enough for now...


On the contrary you should be able to get a fairly decent one for approx £100-150
This is a self installed one though but its not difficult.

I notice that Garnim are doing a sat nav now ehere you can link a reversing camera to it.

By the way i see you have a startrail Same as me) I assume this didnt come with the reverse camera pack then. Do you have the camera pod on the back ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok I forgive you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well Barry I ain't no shrinking violet where lively debates are concerned as I'm sure you've noticed? If I've got owt to say I say it (I'm sure you've read some of me epistles!) :roll: but I don't like to think anyone thinks I'm having a go at them directly cos that just isn't me!

I don't mind a good spat - in fact, like you I find a lot of the heated threads hilarious to read and some of the writers should be on the stage as they are so witty but when I see people bleating on at others about what they think, do or have - I just find myself saying to meself "Oh for gawds sake leave em be and shurrup!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now if you wanna start on wildcamping v campsites - well I vote wildcamping every time but many would disagree and call us nowt but a cheapskate! :wink: Does that bother me? No not in the slightest as I accept that for a lot of people; wildcamping doesn't offer the safety and security that they prefer and enjoy and from my selfish point of view the less people who wildcamp the less likely our secret spots will be clamped down on! 

Anyway ...... What do you think to generators ...............? :twisted: 

Sue x


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ok I forgive you. :wink: :wink:


Thank you! I can stop fretting now! 

Sue x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very well put as ever Sue.

I'm not a cheapskate either but then I looked at our costing spreadsheet for France just now for the last three months and we never paid for water once (unless it was inclusive), stayed on just three sites cos we had to and had free leccy a dozen times! So maybe I am 

Gennys? Terrific. I'm going to get a 10kw one to power me PA rig and guitar and then book into a CC club site and see what happens.

Right. Sorry for spoiling the thread, what was it about again?


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought this was motorhome facts, not opinions.
ThE facts are that many more people have and use wind out shades, just as many more use sites not aires, how are they a waste of money
If its used , and if you have the right M/H with a good pay load, the extra weight dosnt matter :lol:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic but there were three wild campers on the green at Edzell last week complete with ford transit tippers. They left an awful mess.  

Not one had an awning. (back on topic) :roll:


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

drcotts said:


> By the way i see you have a startrail Same as me) I assume this didnt come with the reverse camera pack then. Do you have the camera pod on the back ?


eh?

Wot's a startrail then? You talking to me????


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Lost sight of ths thread for a day - and what happens? It goes *mental* 

but a good laugh.

thanks everyone for those helpful responses.

HWMBO has informed me once we've paid for the van we'll be camping in the drive for a while till we save up for site fees - wild camping in November??? Another thread perhaps...

So never mind me thinking of fancy extra add-ons.... 

Now what can I ask Santa for.... :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mugger,

Don't rule out wildcamping in November - as November's as good a time as any to take to the road and the advantage is that you don't get the crowds in popular places then either. What a great way to trial & test your new van too?

Give it a try and see what you think.

Happy travels.

Sue


----------

